# H} necrons W} world eaters contemptor



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have 24 warriors, 6 scarab bases and necrons codex (latest)
Rrp is £64

I would like to trade this lot for world eaters contemptor with claw arm and autocannon please.

UK preferably

Gothic


----------

